# Internal Cassette type toilets!



## 120574 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh please... can anyone help me... I just bought a motorhome last month and I'm so new to it all you can't imagine! And there was no instruction manual for the loo and I can't make it flush! Does it have a separate water tank or is it one tank for all? Is the flush pump operated or what and if so where is the pump?? And I don't know how to empty the waste water tank (I assume that's the other big box underneath the vehicle..) It's a Mercedes 207D Autotrail Apache 1988. I sooooo want to get started and I'm getting and going nowhere so far!!!!
Sue


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Sue. If there's a model number somewhere you could look it up on the internet. Or search caravan dealer shops - see if you can spot anything that looks like yours.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to have a 1992 model Merc 208D Autotrail Cherokee and the pump was used for the sink etc & the toilet. The switch was in the wardrobe, the pump was under a lift out panel at the bottom of the wardrobe.
Make sure you prime the system by opening a tap on the sink & shower etc, also hold down the toilet flush button until the water flows.

The waste tank has a tap for emptying ours was at the rear of the MH.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Turn up on an MHF meet or rally and everyone will help you


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue,

If this is a Thetford bench type cassette with a roll holder one side and the flap opener on the other, then you twist this to open the blade, and push down for the flush to work.
If you open the door to access the cassette, there may be a pull out container to add the flush water to. There is also a fuse in there, check it is not blown.
The pump is under the toilet roll holder, this simply pulls out and you should be able to see the pump below, submerged in the flush water.
If this doesn't make sense, then you may have a manual system or a different make!!
Colin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

there are Thetford user manuals and instructions >> Here << .... take a look at the link...identify your bog and come back with any questions.... we have experts* here who will be able to help if you need it.

Mike

* Pusser where are you :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mike

Don't get Pusser onto it. :wink: 

The poor girl will have to sit on her bog to read his reply, as she will surely wee herself laughing!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## 120574 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh heck, thank you all soooo much. I'm going to try and find out today what make the loo is (look for some writing on it I guess..) and check in the wardrobe for any false floor.... I haven't been able to find a pump anywhere and there doesn't seem to be any panels on the loo which can be opened for me to investigate further! It's probably something really easy but because I'm new to all this I'm just totally ignorant!
I'd love to attend a rally so now I need to find out where and when the next one is! Are dogs allowed??


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

sula552 said:


> Oh heck, thank you all soooo much. I'm going to try and find out today what make the loo is (look for some writing on it I guess..) and check in the wardrobe for any false floor.... I haven't been able to find a pump anywhere and there doesn't seem to be any panels on the loo which can be opened for me to investigate further! It's probably something really easy but because I'm new to all this I'm just totally ignorant!
> I'd love to attend a rally so now I need to find out where and when the next one is! Are dogs allowed??


Hi
if its the standard type of casste the pump is inside the top tank. You get at it by removing the loo roll holder but doent worry about that yet, Lets see what sort you got first.
Stop worrying..your in good hands here.
yes of course dogs are allowed. there would only be half the people if they werent

Phill


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You'll probably find the model number is etched on the cassette. Sorry, I'm not sure what an internal cassette toilet looks like!Do you remove the cassette while inside the van?


----------



## 120574 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh thanks a lot Phill, I've found the pump, it was under the toilet roll holder like you said! And I've pulled the cassette out of the side of the van and it's a Thetford cassette type toilet. I don't know why the pump isn't working but then I'm not sure where it draws its water from... there's water int the main tank but should there be a separate tank for the loo? And in the cassette compartment there's a container which looks like I'm supposed to pour some of that blue liquid in, with water I wonder?! I'm going to check out that website and see if I can find any instructions! Maybe the pump is knackered and I need a new one or an electrician to check the wiring? jeeze.... I feel like a motor mechanic already! This is such a learning curve.. *smile*
Sue


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

the blue fluid goes in the removable tank


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

From what you've said it sounds like the container in the cassette locker is the flush water holder. Does it swing out and have a screw off cap? If so try putting a little plain water in there and see if your flush works then. Some modern electrically operated loos take their water supply from the main water tank.

As Joedenise says the blue toilet chemical goes directly into the cassette itself. Don't be tempted to pour it in through the toilet because it stains apparently. Also put enough water in the cassette to cover the bottom of it.

If you have successfully found the flush container you can fill that (we use some pink Thetford additive in here). It's deceptively big - ours takes about 15 litres to fill.

It's then ready to go!

JohnW


----------



## 120574 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you so much, I'll go and check out the cassette container this afternoon.. fingers crossed!


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

sula552 said:


> fingers crossed!


If not, legs :wink:

-H


----------



## hebronman (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh please... can anyone help me... I just bought a motorhome last month and I'm so new to it all you can't imagine! And there was no instruction manual for the loo and I can't make it flush! Does it have a separate water tank or is it one tank for all? Is the flush pump operated or what and if so where is the pump?? And I don't know how to empty the waste water tank (I assume that's the other big box underneath the vehicle..) It's a Mercedes 207D Autotrail Apache 1988. I sooooo want to get started and I'm getting and going nowhere so far!!!!
Sue[/quote]

Hello,
We are also REALLY new to all this and feel very green!

We have the same motorhome (Merc 207D Autotrail Apache 1988)

We can't get water to run to the taps. The tank is full, the pipes are clear of blockages (have blown threw them) and the waterpump sounds as though it is working, taps are on but no water comes out. We are worried about wrecking the pump (if it is still working!) so not sure what to try next.

So we haven't even investigated the toilets inner workings yet!, we have looked for a number on the toilet but can't find one to look up a manual, is there somewhere where the model number would be?

All advice gratefully received

P.S I'm not too sure what I'm doing with regards forums and things so if this is in the wrong place or something, I'm very sorry!


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Sorry hebronman, can't help, but I'm sure someone will shortly.

I just wonder what happened to Sula552 - paid her tenner, but no visit since her post above - hope she's ok.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

hi and welcome, i was new 3 months ago, my taps wernt working either, even though the pump was working and there was water in the tank u probably have an air lock, first make sure u have water in ur tank, next suck either the sink tap or shower head which ever is easiest until u get water coming out, either wit pump on or off, dont give up it comes thru eventally the toilet numbers prob outside in ur cassette locker ,should be located on a label in a corner


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

In case the tiny matter of power was missed in all the helpful replies. You need to have the power switched on in the van to work the flush on the loo. This is the leisure battery power if you are not hooked up to electricity.

Sometimes the smallest things can be forgotten, but maybe not in this case.

Ca


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If it is an air lock try and park on a hill with the taps higher than the tank, if you know what I mean, that was the only way I could get the air out in our 1998 Hymer system. But it does take a while for it to come through.

Joe


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

There are [experienced] MHF motorhomers up & down the country - its a pity we have no idea where these people who need help, advice or assistance are located as I'm sure that if they were within 10 or 20 miles they could 'call round', have a chat & 'we' could help them with their queries . . . I'm in Wrexham North Wales & would be willing to give my advice & the benefit of my experiences on most motorhome problems [well, nearly most :silly: 
send me either an e-mail or PM with your telephone number & I'll do what I can to guide you or where possible, help.
vic


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Nice offer Vic- I agree it would help if members put their location on their profile- not that I could give much mechanical assistance :roll: :lol:


----------



## anitainjune (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi interested in the toilet topic as we had the same problem. We found the fuse eventually fastened to a little black knob? changing this didn,t solve the problem so we asked at a camping spare shop in Hunstanton (highly recommend him very helpful) and he suggested the pump had dried out if we hadn't been careful to keep some water in reservoir. We just had it out and lubricated the pump with a bit of W40 pumped it in a bucket of water and its back working. My chauffuer is wonderful, but then he has the same surname as me.
Cheers


----------



## hebronman (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. 

We've managed to get the pump working (via the sucking various pipes route!) but it is in pretty poor shape, when the taps are turned off it won't start again, so looks like it will probably have to be replaced. 

Still trying to work out how all this works (both motorhomes and forums!) but appreciate all tips. 

P.S. We're in Devon


----------

